# Fiddler Crabs!!



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey everyone, jdhkingfisher and I are taking the yaks out tomorrow to the jetties. And since EVERYONE is out of shrimp we are relying on crabs. Does anyone know a good place to go catch fiddler crabs near the perdido area? Or near NAS? And advice is greatly appreciated. Thank yall


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

Chances are with the cold weather they'll be deep underground...if you do decide to dig a nest up be very careful about where you do it. Heard a story just before Christmas from a very reliable source that a charter captain in the big bend area was arrested, fined 10k dollars, and had his boat confiscated for digging up fiddler crabs on a mud flat during low tide


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Go to where the crawfish festival is usually hosted at and go by the water where it is muddy look for little holes or just start digging.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hmm. sounds risky. Ill have to try something then. May just stick with hermit crabs. lol. Thank yall very much for the advice.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Why cant you catch em but you can buy em?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Great question. lol. now im curious.


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Look under the rocks around sea walls early in the morning when its still cold they dont run as fast . I dont think he was saying it is illegal to catch them just may have been where he was digging.Also scrape some barnicules or crushed oysters or clams for chum, get them good and chummed and then use fresh peeled shrimp or the clams for bait


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

hmmm. I never thought of chumming for sheepies. Thanks alot snakeawave. Imma have to try that.


----------



## pcolabeachbum (Jul 9, 2010)

in the marshes? DUH! lol jk


----------

